
Feeling overwhelmed made me quit my startup and build Roadmap - dstpierre
https://roadmap.space/blog/2016-08-28-feeling-overwhelmed-made-me-quit-build-roadmap/
======
dstpierre
I would be interested to hear how you overpass those moments, when we simply
have no energy left and feels like our startup is not bringing the ROEI
(return on efforts invested).

Taking a couple of days out of the office to release some steam can work, but
for me it was clear that this was not enough.

